
Leslie Nielsen’s career got serious when he got the chance to lighten up (2016) - tosh
https://melmagazine.com/misleading-men-the-late-great-king-of-deadpan-3c4f3acab33e?gi=45a20b5378c4
======
wpietri
The article mentions his fart machine. A few years back I dug around, found
them, and bought a couple. They are here:

[http://fartbag.com/](http://fartbag.com/)

Later on I was going to a family reunion with a lot of kids, so I wrote to ask
if they sold in bulk. They said sure, but the minimum order was 50. That
seemed like a lot, but it's probably one of the best purchases I've made. I've
been giving them away for years, to the delight of some and the horror of
others.

Highly recommended, and 100x better than a digital equivalent. Their analog
nature means you can get a great variety of sounds out of them.

~~~
caminante
For others clicking the farbag.com link, your browser might auto-download an
*.au (audio) file.

It's just a toot.

~~~
ravenstine
I didn't click on it exactly because that's what I expected!

------
1996
There is something special to these classical movies.

The naked gun with the queen of england is my all time favorite, for all
comedies. The baseball match is unforgettabble!

~~~
paul7986
My favorite movie ever.

The statue scene in which he is hanging onto it .. LOL

~~~
dvtv75
My partner really hated the Naked Gun films. She said they were stupid and not
funny, although she loves Top Secret. One day, she got out of the shower about
10 minutes after I'd started one, and laughed at it. She asked what it was,
but I would only tell her if she watched all of it.

She loved it. Every second of it. She nearly wet herself laughing at the
statue. When we got to the end, she again asked what it was called, and I told
her. She glared at me, called me a bastard, and asked if we could watch the
sequel.

You won, Leslie Neilsen, you won.

~~~
toyg
The trailers were always pretty diabolical.

~~~
dvtv75
I didn't remember them, so I had a look on YouTube. You're right, they were
awful!

------
Aloha
I think Leslie Nielsen is probably one of the most underrated actors of the
70's and 80's - he was a fine character actor, natural even - but as the
straight man, he's fantastic.

------
dtmmax33
[https://www.atlasobscura.com/places/leslie-nielsen-s-
gravesi...](https://www.atlasobscura.com/places/leslie-nielsen-s-gravesite-2)

------
mark-r
Thanks for reposting this. It made me go and re-watch Airplane - I forgot just
how funny that movie was! It has aged relatively well.

------
kposehn
For a while, back in the day, is ex-wife was our travel agent (as I understood
it they amicably split). Still to this day I wish I had been able to hear some
of the stories she had about his goofball side.

------
ryan_w
One of the greatest comedic actors of all time! I loved him in Naked Gun and
Airplane!

------
codeulike
_I 've been swimming in raw sewage.

(pause)

I love it!_

